# باقة من اشهر المباني لأشهر المهندسين (Dwg,Max)



## oxygeen (21 نوفمبر 2008)

باقة من اشهر المباني لأشهر المهندسين Dwg,Max
franck lloyd right, le corbusier, Richard Meier, alvar aalto, Mario botta, Mies Van Der Rohe, Norman Foster, ....

http://rapidshare.com/files/165966740/Famos.rar


----------



## joood2004 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssssss


----------



## oxygeen (21 نوفمبر 2008)

you R _wellcom

_


----------



## mnci (22 نوفمبر 2008)

نتمنى ان تاتى لنا بالرابط الاصلى لا الرابط على موقع الرابيدشير


----------



## oxygeen (22 نوفمبر 2008)

أسف, ليس لدي الرابط الأصلي. (لو كان عندي لما اضريت لتحميله علرابيد شير)
هل هناك مشكلة مع الربيد شير . يبدو ان الرابط يعمل.
عموما سوف اعيد البحث عن الرابط الأصلي.....


----------



## oxygeen (22 نوفمبر 2008)

آسف يبدو أنه موجود اصلا في المنتدى 
مع شرح اوفى من الأخ محب الله ورسوله
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80316.html


----------



## alaa sonbl (26 نوفمبر 2008)

thank for you


----------



## rozhan (26 نوفمبر 2008)

you are wellcom


----------



## sasy0o0o (10 ديسمبر 2008)

thnxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oxygeen (10 ديسمبر 2008)

U R Wellcom
عندي أيضا مجموعة من الأفلام الوثائقية لبعض الممشريع المشهورة
سوف احاول رفعها في القريب العاجل إن شاء الله


----------



## med89 (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووور اخي وواصل مجهودك......


----------



## ابو هدير (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس ولات (4 فبراير 2009)

سوباسسسسسسسسسسسسسس


----------



## assuamro (5 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر على الجهود الطيبه


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (6 فبراير 2009)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز


يعطيك العافية اكسجين على المجموعة الرائعة

والله مجموعة ما تتفوت انصح كل الاعضاء ينزلونها ولا رح يفوتهم كثيييييييييير


جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فنون العمارة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذه الافلام الرائعه


----------



## فنون العمارة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

عفوا هذه الملفات رائعه


----------



## mohamed2009 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مونى مجدى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohamed2009 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## طولون (24 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووور عزيزي


----------



## elreedy50 (7 مايو 2010)

_*تسلم الأيادى يا غالى*_

*والف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجامد*​


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (8 مايو 2010)

جزيت خيرا
على المجهود الرائع


----------



## hermione (8 مايو 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## معماري العراق (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لكن الرابط بطيء


----------



## علي بابان (8 مايو 2010)

*شكر جزيلا*


----------



## youcef gouri (30 نوفمبر 2010)

جيد جداااا


----------



## hilal92 (11 أبريل 2011)

ارجو معلومات عن تصاميم ماريو بوتا في عمارة المنازل شكراَ


----------



## zizou_archi (20 أبريل 2011)

Where is it


----------

